

Echoedd.com - exchange of news, ideas, informations in general. No noise. Crazy? - madmadjo

For the ones who do not prefer reading longer posts: please go to echoedd.com, check it out and tell me what you think. Thanks&#60;p&#62;For others that don't mind spending a few minutes on a, hopefully interesting, story...here it is:&#60;p&#62;I've made a system like a month ago, which would enable people to submit to and get the most interesting ideas, news, videos...etc...from the world (each city, country..would be included, big or small... Big dreams right?). I guess I could describe it as "Twitter (or even Facebook) without the noise...oh and it's location based".
Up until now I was thinking whether I should publish it or not, but considering the fact that it's my b-day today (yeeehuu)...here it is (http://www.echoedd.com). Hopefully, someone will find it useful.&#60;p&#62;I'm embarrassed by the design, part of the code. and a few more things.
I know, I know, not everything works, but it will - very soon, but even besides that feel free to be brutally honest and tell me what you think.&#60;p&#62;It's 6a.m. here. Time to go to bed...&#60;p&#62;Thanks.&#60;p&#62;Mladen
@madmadjo (twitter)
@max (echoedd)
======
madmadjo
My main post (to which I'm responding now) was actually written on 24.
December, which I also spent by working on my little project. I just pasted it
here, from notepad, but now it got some weird paragraphs.

Paul, fix this mate.

------
sidcool
Clickable: <http://www.echoedd.com>

